# Any Black Dagger Brotherhood fans here?



## dragonangel517 (Feb 8, 2012)

I absolutely love J R Ward and her two series, Black Dagger Brotherhood and the Fallen Angels. The new BDB comes out next week. I am debating on getting it for Kindle, no waiting on shipping, or the hardback, to go with the rest of my collection.

So, any fans here?


----------

